# Slide Near Loveland (Read More)



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

http://www.9news.com/storyfull.aspx?storyid=24405


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Seems like every few years someone sets off an avalanche in Herman Gulch. Me... I stay out of Herman until summer comes because there are 3 big slide paths and it looks like these 'prepared' individuals were skiing on one of the paths. Duh.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

*Herman Gulch avalanche*

Additional information has been posted here:
http://geosurvey.state.co.us/avalanche/Colo_Accidents/2003-04/CO_acc_03-04.html


----------



## claire (Oct 13, 2003)

I just heard about this and am in shock. The person seriously injured is a very good friend of mine. He is the most avid rock climber I have ever met. Please please pray for him.


----------



## PJ (Jan 29, 2004)

Claire,

Sorry to hear about your friend. I will pray for him. I am a professional ski patroller at Crested Butte Mountain. A freind of mine who has an avalanche dog and is sometimes involved with these situations talked to some of the Alpine SAR members involved with the rescue effort. She said that she thought one or both people were experienced in backcountry travel and were excellent mountaineers. Avalanche forcasting is very difficult. A lot of patrollers at Crested Butte have been caught in slides in bound doing avalanche controll work and also in the backcountry. Keep yourself in good spirits. God will help you and your friend through this. 

I don't have a bible with me, but I think it is Matt. 6:32 that says "Worry not for today, for tommorrow has enough worries of its own." 

Take care of yourself.
God bless.
PJ


----------

